# υποσκάπτω



## elliest_5

Μεταφράζω ένα ποίημα του Νερούδα από τα ισπανικά, όπου ένας στίχος λέει:

Socavas el horizonte con tu ausencia

Κατά λέξη η μετάφραση είναι: υποσκάπτεις τον ορίζοντα με την απουσία σου
(το ρήμα socavar σημαίνει υποσκάπτω, διαβρώνω από μέσα)

Μια αγγλική μετάφραση που συμβουλεύομαι λέει: You undermine the horizon with your absence.

Και μια άλλη ελληνική μετάφραση λέει: στέλνει στα καταχθόνια τους ορίζοντες η απουσία σου

Η υπάρχουσα ελληνική απόδοση δε μ' αρέσει και πολυ (μου φαίνεται κάπως πιο "βίαια" απ το πρωτότυπο), ούτε και η Αγγλική. Το "υποσκάπτω" δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ ποιητικό...σκέφτηκα "κατατρώει"/"διαβρώνει"/"καταποντίζει" χμ... έχω κολλήσει! καμια όμορφη ιδέα;


----------



## cougr

Αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχει ακόμα ενεργοποιηθεί  η φαντασία μου αλλά δυο λέξεις που ήρθαν αυθορμήτως στο μυαλό μου είναι το "αποδυναμώνει" και επίσης  το "υπονομεύει" που είναι και κοινή συνωνυμία του "υποσκάπτει".


----------



## an-alfabeto

elliest_5 said:


> Μεταφράζω ένα ποίημα του Νερούδα από τα ισπανικά, όπου ένας στίχος λέει:
> 
> Socavas el horizonte con tu ausencia
> 
> Κατά λέξη η μετάφραση είναι: υποσκάπτεις τον ορίζοντα με την απουσία σου
> (το ρήμα socavar σημαίνει υποσκάπτω, διαβρώνω από μέσα)
> 
> Μια αγγλική μετάφραση που συμβουλεύομαι λέει: You undermine the horizon with your absence.
> 
> Και μια άλλη ελληνική μετάφραση λέει: στέλνει στα καταχθόνια τους ορίζοντες η απουσία σου
> 
> Η υπάρχουσα ελληνική απόδοση δε μ' αρέσει και πολυ (μου φαίνεται κάπως πιο "βίαια" απ το πρωτότυπο), ούτε και η Αγγλική. Το "υποσκάπτω" δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ ποιητικό...σκέφτηκα "κατατρώει"/"διαβρώνει"/"καταποντίζει" χμ... έχω κολλήσει! καμια όμορφη ιδέα;


 
Γεια σου, elliest 5. 
Το ισπανικό "socavar" πάντως είναι πολύ κοντά στις εναλλακτικές σου ιδέες. Σημαίνει: διαβρώνω (π.χ. το νερό διαβρώνει τα θεμέλια ενός κτιρίου), υπονομμεύω και  φθείρω ή διαφθείρω
Το "διαβρώνεις τον ορίζοντα με την απουσία σου", πράγματι, δεν ακούγεται πολύ ποιητικό, άλλά είναι πολύ έντονο ως εικόνα, ακριβώς γιατί ο ορίζοντας δεν έχει υπέδαφος... Σε πολύ ελεύθερη απόδοση, θα έλεγα "μικραίνεις τον ορίζοντα", αλλά επιμένω ότι το υξύμωρο της διάβρωσης του ορίζοντα είναι πολύ έντονο.
Καλή συνέχεια


----------



## Cynastros

Αν δεν βρέθηκε κάτι καλύτερο προτείνω μία από τις παρακάτω , αυτές που σε μένα τουλάχιστον δημιουργούν ποιητική  εικόνα.
[ Προδίδει - τρυπάει – βυθίζει - ρουφάει  ] τον ορίζοντα η απουσία σου


----------



## elliest_5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

Νομίζω είμαι μεταξύ του "κατατρώει" και του  "καταποντίζει", αλλά μου αρέσουν και το "διαβρώνει" και το "βυθίζει" του an-alfabeto και του Σύναστρου.


----------



## cougr

Ίσως να πηγαίνει και το "σιγοτρώει".


----------



## makot

Αν το πηγαίναμε λίγο πιο μακριά και λέγαμε "ροκανίζει"; Μου αρέσει αυτή η λέξη, μου θυμίζει τρωκτικά...


----------



## elliest_5

makot said:


> Αν το πηγαίναμε λίγο πιο μακριά και λέγαμε "ροκανίζει"; Μου αρέσει αυτή η λέξη, μου θυμίζει τρωκτικά...


Κι εμένα μ'αρέσει το ροκανίζει, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο, προκαλεί μια εικόνα (αυτή του σιγανού μασουλήματος και των τρωκτικών) η οποία δεν υπάρχει στο αρχικό κείμενο...Δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα όταν μεταφράζεις λογοτεχνία  - και ποίηση ειδικότερα - είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να κάνεις μια μετάφραση που θα έχει από μόνη της μια αισθητική αξία αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα ναι αρκετά πιστή στο αρχικό κείμενο...


----------

